# Netgear N750 Woreless Router



## lordoftheoffice (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a Netgear N750 Wireless router which is connected to a cable modem. I have to constantly (meaning at least once a day and sometimes more) unplug the router and plug it back in because of VERY SLOW internet speeds. I have tested the cable modem during these "slow times" and find the speeds to be very good. It is just when plugged into the router that the slow speeds are apparant. I have many things hooked up to the router (webcam, wireless extender and two computers...I have no gaming systems hooked up to this modem). Any ideas on what might be causing the issues? I have called Netgear tech support dozens of times and their only suggestion is to change channels which I have done many times and tried every different channel. THANKS!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

is it only slow when devices are connected by wireless to the router OR is a cable connected device to the router also slow 

whats the exact model of the netgear - they have started to refer to routers as N150 / N750 etc but that refers to a family of routers

can we also see an xirrus screen shot from one of your wireless connected PCs


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.


Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus
Direct link to the program is here http://wpc.475a.edgecastcdn.net/00475A/XirrusWiFiInspectorSetup.1.2.0.exe

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## lordoftheoffice (Jan 2, 2012)

It is a WNDR4000 Netgear router. It is slow whether connected wirelessly or with a cable to the router.
I have attached a screenshot to this post as reqested...thanks for your help!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That router has not securty so it may be that others are hitchhiking on it and taking up bandwidth .


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

OK so the three signals are yours, a 5ghz , 2.4ghz and a guest - all unsecure - so you may want to think about a password on the wireless to stop people access your network unauthorised

it maybe worth making a note of any settings in the router and then use the reset and set back to factory reset and setup again 

the two computers - they both slow down correct


----------



## lordoftheoffice (Jan 2, 2012)

I own a small motel so there is no security because customers have to use it sometimes. I have checked though and during the lagging times, there is noone else on the router. I check that often. Actually the closest person to me is over 1/2 mile away so I doubt anyone is stealing it. I worry about resetting it and losing all the settings. I will probably just have to live with unplugging it a couple of times every day.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

is it the router or is it the internet connection?

to test do a broadband speed test connected to the router
do the same test connected to just the modem

Post them for review.


----------

